# Verkaufsberatung



## curses (11. März 2022)

Hallo Mädels,
ich trenne mich schweren Herzens endlich von meinem Giant liv intrigue 1 aus 2016 aber hab so gar keine Ahnung was ich dafür verlangen kann. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich will es weder zu billig noch zu teuer verkaufen und bin wirklich planlos. Ich bin damit nur leichte flowtrails gefahren. Maximal mini Sprünge bzw. Hüpfer.
Hatte keinen Unfall mit dem bike.
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir bei der preisfindung helfen könntet. 
Danke schonmal. Bilder gibts natürlich auch.
Hier mal die Daten:




*Laufradgrösse * 27.5" (650b)*Rahmen  Material* Aluminum*Rahmen Details* ALUXX SL-Grade Aluminum*Hinterer Federweg* 139.7mm*Hinterer Dämpfer * FOX Float Performance Elite DPSGabel:  FOX 34 Float Performance Elite with 15mm Thru-Axle, OverDrive Steerer*Gabel federweg* 140mm*Steuerrohr: *TaperedLenker  Giant Connect Trail, 31.8mmVorbau  Giant Connect*Bremsen* Shimano M615, Hydraulic Disc, 180mm Front/160mm Rear*Bremshebel* Shimano M615, Hydraulic Disc*Schalthebel * Shimano Deore*Umwerfer vorn* Shimano Deore*Umwerfer hinten * Shimano SLX, Shadow+*Kurbel* Shimano Deore*Kettenblatt* 22/36 Tooth*Tretlager* Shimano, Press Fit*Pedale* Nc 17 sudpin s3 proKasette Shimano HG50, 11-36 Tooth, 10-Speed*Nabe* Giant Performance Tracker Disc, 32 Hole*Speichen* Stainless Steel, 14/15gReifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Performance, 27.5"x2.25", *Sattelstütze* Giant Contact SL Switch, Dropper*Sattelstütze Durchmesser* 30.9mm*Achsstandart hinten* 135mm x 5mm QR*Farben Schwarz/Fuchsia/Blau *


----------



## Basti138 (11. März 2022)

Würde so 1500 schätzen.  🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. März 2022)

Mit sehr schlechter Austattung kostet das aktuelle 2700€
https://www.liv-cycling.com/de/intrigue--27dot5--2022 

Du kannst auch schauen was Menschen für das Giant Trance 27,5 mit ähnlicher Austattung wie deinem verlangen, das ist nämlich (fast) das selbe Rad








						eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Giant Trance 27, Kleinanzeigen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## petfei (14. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Würde so 1500 schätzen.  🤔


Würde mich dem ungefähr anschließen also so ca 1400€-1500€.


----------

